
Ask HN: What laptop *do* I buy then? - quii
Even though I knew there probably wouldn&#x27;t be any macbook announcements, I still stupidly hoped there would be.<p>I <i>really</i> need a new laptop, I have a very old MBA which struggles to run Intellij &amp; Chrome at the same time.<p>I am open to not having a macbook, seeing as they haven&#x27;t been updated in a long time. But at the same time I dont know where to begin on alternatives. I am nervous about getting something and being massively disappointed at the trackpad&#x2F;keyboard&#x2F;display.<p>So what are your recommendations?
======
svennek
A good Thinkpad... T, W or P-series... Some of the X are also okay...

Please realize that not everything named Lenovo is the good ol' thinkpad-
quality... If it has onsite warranty it is probably okay....

~~~
VuWall-Matt
+1. I've had a T420 for about 5-6 years now. Added an SSD to it and it still
works great. It's my secondary laptop now, and I have the 2015 X1 Carbon that
is my daily-driver that I couldn't be happier with. It's light, portable, and
its battery is a champ. I run Win 8.1 with things like Chrome, Visual Studio,
Word/Excel, light Photoshop/Illustrator, and some Xubuntu virtual machines.
I'd recommend either of these laptops. In fact, we just bought a few more
T420's for the office, gave them SSDs, and installed Xubuntu. They work great.

------
NuSkooler
I recently purchased a Asus Zenbook NX500JK-XH72T from Newegg for $1000. Great
specs, lightweight, and the keyboard & trackpad are quite nice & display is
beautiful.

Elementary OS installed was a bit tricky at first, but running great now!

------
max_
Buy a high performing Razer Blade Pro [http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-
systems/razer-blade-pro](http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade-
pro)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I had the Razer Blade 2014 and loved it. I am going to buy a new one soon. I
still have the luxury of owning also a 2012 Macbook Air, but the Razer is a
great alternative to a new Macbook Pro.

------
jonwachob91
I have a Lenovo t450s and love it, but I bought it for the 14.5hr battery life
and often it lasts longer then that.

I also use the keyboard track dot for my navigation, and love it.

The T460s is the current model. It's worth a look.

